# Ez Made Cheap Springpole



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so I made a springpole for indica










i took 3 industrial bungee cords, bent the clip parts in, then used clips and wove them all together like a rope
duck tape incase the dog accidentally bites the metal

any ideas to make it better?

with a 5 foot chain to hang this from, it came to under 20$


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

home depot sells springs from a 20lb rating to well over 100, between 8-30 bucks, if your bugie cords dont hold up.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Vilebeast said:


> home depot sells springs from a 20lb rating to well over 100, between 8-30 bucks, if your bugie cords dont hold up.


I agree.. I don't trust bungie cords.. too much could go wrong.. I would definitely check into some springs


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for input guys! 
I seen a spring at the store, but it was like really big lol, and cost like 24$ 
I figured bungies will work until shes bout 2 years old and she wont be going legs off the ground like some people let their dogs do. 
the only thing is it might break when my sisters big @$$ chocolate lab grabs it, he's been taking a liking to the rope toy in the tree also since i introduced it to her lol!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Great idea, but id never trust a bungee cord lol.

You can probably find a spring at Harbor freight for cheap or at Home depot.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

my boy likes to go after the rope thats holding his toy on the end so he would for sure try to jump and grab the bungies. lol. and those carabeeners (sp?) look a lil thin. like Vile said Home Depot has the springs and their carabeeners i got are rated at like 300 lbs. 

my bfs son like to swing from the spring pole when Odins not on it lol.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

home depot sells some, they are ether called tension springs or trampoline springs, with lower ratings like 8-30 lbs, probably about 6 inches in length. 

Its where I got my mine from.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Vilebeast said:


> home depot sells some, they are ether called tension springs or trampoline springs, with lower ratings like 8-30 lbs, probably about 6 inches in length.
> 
> Its where I got my mine from.


I got everything for my spring pole from Home Depot. they had small springs up to 100lbs not more than 6" like u said.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I got all my stuff from Home Depot as well. I have springs from 60lbs up to 100lbs and they are only about 6" long. You can also get garage door springs in various tensions and they are about 24" long or so. All the pieces to make the spring pole (not including my wood and mounting hardware for the wood) came in at about 30 bucks. The wood was another 25-30 bucks and the hardware was about 20 bucks. I wish I had a big tree to hang it from, but I had to improvise.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I too got my springs from home depot. I used garage door springs up to 100lbs brings 2 in the box cost about 25 bucks. 

You can try the bungee set up...just monitor it. If it works, great!! 

Like FIREHAZARD says, K.I.S.S. keep it simple stupid lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

RomansDad said:


> I got all my stuff from Home Depot as well. I have springs from 60lbs up to 100lbs and they are only about 6" long. You can also get garage door springs in various tensions and they are about 24" long or so. All the pieces to make the spring pole (not including my wood and mounting hardware for the wood) came in at about 30 bucks. The wood was another 25-30 bucks and the hardware was about 20 bucks. I wish I had a big tree to hang it from, but I had to improvise.


yeah i wish i had a tree too. we ended up reinforceing the facia board on the end corner of my roof overhang and then lag bolted a loop to it for the spring pole. i need a picture. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I went through a few bungee cords myself, they snap back too much, makes me nervous. I have trouble finding the springs everyone else has no problem finding lol. I can only get 20lb ones at my home depot and lowes stores. Sucks, I had them order me some and they never called me. I need to search and get some online but last time I looked there were sooo many to chose from and ran out of time trying to find a good closed ended one, it good at least the teeth are getting the bounce of the spring, but you will go through more of them faster than finding a spring, even the cheap ones I got.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

if you can only get one thats end isnt closed, if you have any local vocational schools, if they have a welding school the instructor should be able to weld it closed for free. 

I welded mine closed, for added safety


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cool, I will look into that. and I agree, closed and double ring is what I am looking for


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

For what it's worth, my current spring is a 95lber and it's open on both ends. I could have welded this one shut, but after testing one to it's failure point, I have no doubt that it's perfectly safe for my boy to use with the ends open. It took about 500lbs of force to even get the ends to start to open up and the spring actually failed (stretched to a breaking point) at around 800lbs of force. The spring actually broke about 5 rings down from the end. The only closed double loop springs I've found are 68lb trampoline springs and one of those isn't even a workout anymore, but 2 of them are still too strong. The 95lb spring works great.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I do not really think the ones I'm using would break, but its more for safety, just like I ran a braided steel wire (2000 lbs tensile strength) through mine, just in case. This I only did after watching, someones dog on here look like it was going to land on his house, he was swinging so hard....Don't remember who it was though.


----------

